# Evo Design issue....



## grinch (Dec 25, 2011)

Posting on behalf of my friend:

*Interesting Evo Design 4G dilemna created by my noobness*

First off, I know I just signed up. I've been creeping for the past month or so.

So here is the situation:

Summary: I have a hardware problem on a rooted/unlocked htc evo design and have to return it to stock settings to return but have lost usb connection and cannot re-establish.

Hboot:
Unlocked
S-On
1.26.0000

Software Info:
version: 2.3.4
htc sense: 3.0
software number: DesignerEvo-0.5

Longer Version:

I bump into a tech-head tweak everything buddy of mine and he says i just have to "flash the new ics" to my phone.

15 hours of banging the head against the wall later i realize im trying to unlock/root/su/flash as though i have the evo 4g not the evo DESIGN 4g which i actually have. (and which i shortly discovered has nothing customized for it) After that I was off and away-ish...

so here is what i have done (don't mock me for saying it wrong):

- Unlocked the phone via htc dev site (it won't let me post links yet)
- Flashed/Installed Custom Recovery Clockwork mod 5.0.2.7
- Flashed su-2.3.6.3
- Flashed Designer Evo 0.5 found at sdx-developers (wont let me link)
- then for kicks flashed a a vaelek rom that said it was compatible-ish for the evo design from http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1399351 it didnt see usb and other issues, so...
- then came back to Designer Evo
- installed setcpu to try to improve battery life...

Everything was fine for a couple of weeks (other than no ics and crappy battery life!)...

All of a sudden at random the phone powers off with battery reading charged. It will reboot, and within minutes power off again.

It does this in stock rom and custom.

If i keep it on charge it stays on.

If i remove it after charging, it holds power for a little while, but still powers off.

I thought conflict may have been between setcpu and a power savings app i had running and had forgotten to remove. removed, seemed to be okay then same.

I decided to come back on here figure out how to flash back to factory and unroot, and plugged it into computer (windows 7) via usb. "unknown device". reinstalled drivers. same problem. opened as ubuntu 11.x, still nothing. installed drivers nothing.

I dloaded a stock PH44img.zip w/ phone and put it on root and it would load at hboot, but do nothing after. may require s-off?

This is weird, I did a factory reset from recovery and on reboot it defaulted to the vaelek custom rom, so i went back to my oldest backup.

so... as i said, I think I have a hardware problem on a rooted/unlocked htc evo design and have to return it to stock settings to return but have lost usb connection and cannot re-establish.


----------



## grinch (Dec 25, 2011)

nobody? hmph


----------



## Jarocookies (Jul 28, 2011)

Have you found a solution?


----------



## rberry88 (Dec 16, 2011)

I thought using the HTC official method of rooting your phone wouldn't allow you to return to non-rooted.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

